

Touch Enabled Business Card - ari_elle
http://chasingtrons.com/main/2012/3/2/touch-enabled-business-card.html

======
huhtenberg
I like the idea and I want to steal it, but are there any options for super-
thin batteries? Something that would be literally paper-thin.

~~~
cyanoacry
Powerstream ( <http://www.powerstream.com/thin-primary-lithium.htm> ) makes a
number of paper-thin primary and rechargable cells. I haven't personally
worked with them, but the specs look incredible.

~~~
huhtenberg
Woah... 0.45mm!

~~~
maggit
That's amazingly thin!

However, it is still thicker than a regular business card [1], and it is
probably unrealistic to make the card exactly the same thickness as the
thickest part on it :(

[1]: Assuming 350g/m^2 paper (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_card>)
with a thickness just shy of 0.45mm
(<http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/2457344>)

~~~
thaumaturgy
FWIW I use plastic business cards which are quite a bit thicker, and pretty
effective. With 3D printers being what they are now, you might even be able to
print your own business cards around one of these thin batteries.

------
jayeshsalvi
Here is another good idea for Touch Business card
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3QVdMkg1cs> (More relevant to the purpose of
the card)

